# I got ??'s bout 6 strings(sorta new guy)



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, I im going to be getting a 6 string bass in a few weeks and was wondering if some one can tell me the tuning for the 6 strings, like is it lowB to highB tuning or is it like low B, e, a, d, g, then like c # or some thing?

any info would help me greatly. 


I also wanted to know if there is any one selling a 7 string V or a LP 7 string(normal guitar)?


Thanx, Twizted.  

(Im 22 BTW)


----------



## Ishan (Dec 8, 2007)

It's BEADGC, in all fourth.
And welcome


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2007)

ok, thanx ishan. but what do you mean forths?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2007)

the musical intervals. 

Interval (music - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2007)

ok cool, thanx guys. now for another ? ...


is the Peavey Grind 6string bass good?


----------



## Ishan (Dec 8, 2007)

It depends on how cheap you can get it, but yea it's a good bass for the price.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2007)

well the guitar center near my apartment has two for sale right now, a new one and a used one. the used they are selling for about $299 and it looks new with like lil chunks, of wood on a corner of the headstock missing, and the new one they are selling for i think they said $479, is that a good price?


----------



## JBroll (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd go for a Brice HXB or Defiant. Rondo wins at everything.

Jeff


----------



## Ishan (Dec 8, 2007)

Yea but the Defiant is out of stock right now  I didn't get mine


----------



## JBroll (Dec 8, 2007)

The HXBs are great, too, I have one myself.

Jeff


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 8, 2007)

I tune 6-string basses like this.

BEADGB, I guess it's a guitar thing


----------



## Apophis (Dec 8, 2007)

You can tune your bass whatever you want, in fourths, in fifhts, you can use drop tunings. All depends from your needs


----------



## ghoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Peavey Grind 6 is awesome. Schecter Stiletto is better, but $300+ more. Other stuff is OK too I guess, but my bass desires are satisfied with the instruments I have.

Got a Grind 6 B-stock from Musician's Friend a few months back, and it's probably the best I've owned.

Rondo is quite good (I have a Douglas 6-string fretless bass too) but Rogue (MF house brand) is comparable, for a similar price.

And you tune a bass just like the flat progression: BEADGC. You can do it a couple other ways too, but 4ths is the most widely used and accepted way to do it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 9, 2007)

where would i get one of those? and how much are they?

and have you guys heard of Mark Bass amps? and if so are they good?


and also, thanx for all the info to every one that has helped and will help me 

well i am in a band its sorta like a punk/prog/rock/metal type thing.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 9, 2007)

A Peavey? Big music stores.

A Brice? Read a few posts up and you'll see Rondo Music.

A Rogue? MF/Guitar Center.

Jeff


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 9, 2007)

thax, i found the rondo site  so these rondo basses are just as good as some more expensve ones? and does rondo make a neck though-body?


----------



## Ishan (Dec 9, 2007)

Rondo "Brice" brand is really good. Mark Bass kicks ass! Get yourself a Little Mark II head and matching 4x10" cab hehe


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2007)

how much would the makbass head and cab set me back?


----------



## musicboyy (Dec 11, 2007)

I think the cheapest MarkBass head is around $600...not sure about the cabs (probably start around the same). These are only available at Guitar Centers (but not all) as far as I know. 

The Brice HBX-406 is a great bass, especially if you are just starting out on 6's. Rondo is now selling them for $199.99 which is honestly a steal for this bass. They are good mid-level basses and are probably on par (if not better) than the Peavey Grinds, but I've never played one of those. 

Also, you may want to keep in mind the scale length. Some 6 strings (like the Brice) are 35" scale, while others are 34" (which is considered standard). Some people don't like the extended scale...I don't mind it, but prefer 34". The extended scale puts more tension on the strings and gives more clarity and punch on the low B string. However, there are plenty of 34" basses that have nice tight B strings too (my Pedulla 6'r is 34" and the low B has tonnes of clarity and "umph"...at least for me).


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2007)

cool, thanx man. i will prob be getting me a brice in a few weeks then


----------



## ghoti (Dec 11, 2007)

musicboyy said:


> I think the cheapest MarkBass head is around $600...not sure about the cabs (probably start around the same). These are only available at Guitar Centers (but not all) as far as I know.
> 
> The Brice HBX-406 is a great bass, especially if you are just starting out on 6's. Rondo is now selling them for $199.99 which is honestly a steal for this bass. They are good mid-level basses and are probably on par (if not better) than the Peavey Grinds, but I've never played one of those.
> 
> Also, you may want to keep in mind the scale length. Some 6 strings (like the Brice) are 35" scale, while others are 34" (which is considered standard). Some people don't like the extended scale...I don't mind it, but prefer 34". The extended scale puts more tension on the strings and gives more clarity and punch on the low B string. However, there are plenty of 34" basses that have nice tight B strings too (my Pedulla 6'r is 34" and the low B has tonnes of clarity and "umph"...at least for me).



Peavey Grind is neck-thru, while Brice is a bolt-on. Hard to say whether it's "on par", as certain people will prefer one or the other style. Personally I think neck-thru is a little more comfortable to play. MF had Grind B-stock for ~250, and mine is definitely good. People charge more for neck-thru as an option -- rondo's model is over $400 if I remember right.

If you're talking Brice vs. Rogue for 6's, they're pretty similar except the Rogue costs a little more, uses basswood rather than alder, and has a brass nut and 3-band eq rather than 2-band. Either one is probably a good deal.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 11, 2007)

I looked at the Peavey Grind stuff I could find around here, and... I'm going to have to say that there's no comparison. I can use much more of the Brice's tone range, and everything just felt like it should have costed me three times as much as it did - and I paid $300 for mine.

Jeff


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2007)

kool, thanx again guys, i did like how the grinf was neck-though, but at the moment i think the brice is more in my price range, (if gv sold the used grind befor i can get)


----------



## ghoti (Dec 11, 2007)

They're two completely different guitars.

Grind 6:

*Mahogany/Maple neck-thru with imbuya wings and passive p/u*

Brice 6:

*Walnut bolt-on neck, alder body, active p/u*
_________

Kind of an apples/oranges thing going on here. If I'm wanting a neck-thru active 6-string bass though, I think I'll either go for a Brice at $479 + shipping or else pony up an extra couple hundred for a Schecter Stiletto...
_________

I've got a Douglas fretless 6 bolt-on that suits me fine, as does my Peavey Grind 6. Two different sounds and pretty much all the versatility I need until my bass technique improves or I get in a band that needs something else...


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2007)

I have played a handfull of Peavey basses at GC lately and they all lacked in the clean slap and pop tone.

My vote is for anything from Rondo. Brice hxb being the #1 choice


----------



## ghoti (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, a lot of the display models at GC are lacking in quality anyway. Some are nice, but they seem to be the ones harder to find.

It's not just Peavey, but also Fender, Gibson, Schecter, Jackson, PRS  

Of course, I've heard that some people just like or don't like Peavey. Personally, my reaction to most Warwicks, Tobiases, and Moduluses I've tried in stores has been kind of "meh" but some people totally love them. I loved the sound of SOME of the Fender Jazz-types, and for lower-cost I liked the Deans best followed by the Epiphone T-bird.

That said, a Brice will probably serve you well. My Douglas came with a big crack in the poly on the back side of it, but it's beautiful and sounds and plays pretty damn nice


----------



## JBroll (Dec 11, 2007)

I played all of the stuff they had, and asked if any were better players than others - got the nice ones. Still good, but I wouldn't take one over a Brice.

And I love Peavey. There's no way I could bash the brand, I've gotten good sound out of even their lower-end stuff after a bit of tweaking and a proper setup. But my Brice blew me the fuck away.

Jeff


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2007)

sounds cool  

ok, so all you guys with the brice did you have to set it up when you got it? 
AND I DONT THINK THAT A PASSIVE OR A ACTIVE WILL MATter much to me, but i dunno, i never owned my own bass befor, so this is all new to me, i have had a dew diff guitars though, but, yeah, i was looking at the rondo site and the brice and a hard case would be just as much as the used peavey at my guitar center. i, kinda leaning to the brice right now, maybe the black qm top.

also, did ibanez stop making 6 string basses?


----------



## JBroll (Dec 12, 2007)

You'll need to lower the action, mine was pretty well intonated and I love high actions so I didn't need to do a thing.

Jeff


----------



## Jason (Dec 12, 2007)

twiztedchild said:


> did ibanez stop making 6 string basses?




Nope.

Ibanez :: electric basses :: SR : SR506


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2007)

ok, kool, i think gc had this bass used for sell there also, but it didnt have the sticker on it so i dont know how much it was. and how would i lower the action??


----------



## Jason (Dec 12, 2007)

twiztedchild said:


> ok, kool, i think gc had this bass used for sell there also, but it didnt have the sticker on it so i dont know how much it was. and how would i lower the action??



The bridge saddles..


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2007)

duh to me  

how much is the ibanez 6 string new? and what would you say it would cost used, with some nicks in the paint like around the jack?


----------



## Jason (Dec 12, 2007)

twiztedchild said:


> duh to me
> 
> how much is the ibanez 6 string new? and what would you say it would cost used, with some nicks in the paint like around the jack?



IIRC its around $500-600.. Used $399 and up.. I would still say grab the Brice


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah, im still thinking about getting the brice, i just noticed that the cart page on rondo sayz its backorder alot, so it would be a longer wait


----------

